# List of gaming companies in india.



## maruthisunil (Jun 28, 2010)

I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.

*HYDERABAD*

Gameshastra  ( *www.gameshastra.com  )
Game loft ( *www.gameloft.com  )
Ea mobiles ( *www.eamobile.com  )
7seas ( *www.7seastech.com  )
Zen Technologies ( *www.zentechnologies.com )
VMC( Now it is  Octane)
Fx Labs ( *www.fxlabs.com  )
Immersive Games (formerly Aurona Technologies) ( *www.immersivegames.co.uk  )
Tiger Tails ( *www.tigertailstudios.com )

*BANGALORE*

Rel  Q (Now it is an HP Company)
E4E ( *www.e4e.com )
Digital Chocolate ( *www.digitalchocolate.com  )
Dhruva Interactive ( *www.dhruva.com )
Paprikaas Interactive  Services ( *www.paprikaas.com  )
Robosoft Technologies ( *www.robosoftin.com )

*MUMBAI*

Nazara  Technologies ( *www.nazara.com  )
Milestone Interactive ( *www.milestoneinteractive.com  )
Zapak                      ( *www.zapak.com )
E-X press                 (  *www.animationxpress.com  )
Excel Interactive
Trine                        ( *www.trinegames.com  )
Jump Games/Reliance Big ( *www.rbe.co.in )
Mauj                         ( *www.mauj.com  )
Hungama                 ( *www.hungama.org )
Games2Win              (  *www.games2win.com  )

*CHENNAI*

Redington  ( *www.redingtonindia.com  )
Red Octane ( *www.redoctanetech.com )

*PUNE*

Ubisoft
Jump  Games/Reliance Big ( *www.rbe.co.in  )
Globalstep ( *www.globalstepgames.com )
*NEWDELHI*

Lakshya  Digital ( *www.lakshyadigital.com  )


----------



## yearcut (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm surprised. Where is UTV IndiaGames?

When anyone in the world search for "Indian Game" or anything like that the 1st first one comes is UTV IndiaGames.

It is a mobile game development and publishing company. It also have a sister company - IGFun - It develops 3D iPhone games for India and the whole world.

They create games for almost EVERY movie made by UTV, be sure to get "Raajneti" and "I Hate Love Story" game.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2010)

Robosoft Technologies is in Udupi, not Bangalore.


----------



## aki (Apr 9, 2012)

Khel Studio (:: Khelstudio ::) is a new budding game company from Hyderabad. They have designed 2 games and are available in Android Market and may be Apple store too. 

Their game Dino Picker is awesome.


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2012)

few that got missed

*Hyderabad*
Microsoft Casual Games : Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads	
Version2 Games	: V2 GAMES

*Mumbai*
NileeGames : Nilee Games | We are leading HTML5 Game Developer in India.
Spiel Studios : Spiel Studios
Level Up Network India : LEVEL UP! GAMES
Indiagames : Indiagames : Welcome

*Pune*
EivaaGames : Home :. EivaaGames

*Nagpur*
Manthan Studio : Manthan Studio

*Bangalore*
com2us : Com2uS - Top iPhone Games, iPod Touch Games, iPad Games, Android Games
Knowledge Adventure : Educational Games ? Free Online Learning Games for Kids ? Knowledge Adventure
Zynga India : www.zynga.com


*Cochin*
ChaYoWo Games : Welcome to ChaYoWo

*Ernakulam*
Csharks Games : Game development India, Kerala - Csharks Games and Solutions	

*Goa*
RZ2 Games : RZ2 Games


----------



## XTPL (Jun 12, 2012)

Xerces Technologies Pvt. Ltd. is one of the leading company in Mobile Gaming Industry based in Pune, India. Xerces Technologies - mobile software development, iphone Development, software solutions, Mobile Apps and Solutions, Games, iPad & Tablet Development, Pune, India.


----------



## jaison431 (Aug 16, 2012)

Intelegencia Pvt. Ltd. is one of the leading company in Mobile Game APP Development & Research based in Delhi, India...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2012)

@jaison431: you too promoting your company here?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2012)

^so what? it's just a name in a list without a link


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

@Anorion: so if he had provided a link only then would it be considered for promotion? Like XTPL did?


----------



## roady (Aug 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


> few that got missed
> 
> 
> *Mumbai*
> Level Up Network India : LEVEL UP! GAMES



Haha! I didn't really expect anyone to be typing that here. LevelUP's Ragnarok India was damn good back in 2004. More of like the 2nd popular game after CS during that time... too bad the company got bankrupt and left the Indian market.


----------



## zatun07 (Aug 24, 2012)

maruthisunil said:


> I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> ...



///////////////

*Ahmedabad*

Zatun Game Studio(*zaun.com) Is Leading Game Development company for pc, iphone, ipad, facebook in India


----------



## sathyaraj (Sep 4, 2012)

*Manipal/Mangalore*

Ironjaw Studios


----------



## lokesh10 (Sep 11, 2012)

maruthisunil said:


> I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> ...



This is an informative piece of post and I was seeking for it from a long time.


----------



## riderz (Jan 2, 2013)

Added 3 companies in Pune to the list...




maruthisunil said:


> I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> ...


----------



## vickyjohn (Apr 30, 2014)

Nowadays game companies are booming in india..  no matter if its pc, social or mobile...According to me, "Gamemela" -  game portal in chennai, india, gives the best deals and offers for game epins, cards, etc.. i think this should be added in the lists.
*www.gamemela.com/ ..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2014)

good thread much info


----------



## Titan Brenden (Sep 23, 2014)

maruthisunil said:


> I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> ...



*There is another gaming company in Hyderabad that develops Online Poker and Rummy games Leisureplay( *www.leisureplay.in ), PokaBunga website being one of the example of this company.*


----------



## Titan Brenden (Sep 23, 2014)

maruthisunil said:


> I am providing some of the gaming companies............if anyone knows more than this please update.
> 
> *HYDERABAD*
> 
> ...



*There is another gaming company in Hyderabad that develops Online Poker and Rummy games Leisureplay( *www.leisureplay.in ), PokaBunga website being one of the example of this company.*


----------



## dhananjayan1986 (Feb 4, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> @Anorion: so if he had provided a link only then would it be considered for promotion? Like XTPL did?



Funizen Solutions Pvt Ltd 

Funizen Solutions Pvt Ltd is an online gaming company founded in 2008. We are India’s leading online game publisher “ELSWORD INDIA” and game distributor with more then 10+ games in our portfolio, such as DOTA2, CS GO etc., we are constantly publishing & adding exciting online games in our portfolio. Funizen’s mission is to organize world class games under one roof and make it accessible for Indian gamers. 

Thanks & Regards
Dhananjayan Gopinathan
Regional Head – South
Funizen Solutions Pvt Ltd
Gamemela â€“ Indiaâ€™s First online Gaming Portal / Elsword - Free to Play Anime Action Game


----------



## YetiTechStudios (Jan 23, 2016)

YetiTech Studios - Mumbai (Welcome to YetiTech Studios!)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 21, 2016)

Whats the purpose of thread??
For employment or juat knowledge??
What kind of jobs do they offer?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

I think this thread has served its purpose.

Mods please lock this before more spam fills up here.


----------

